# 9 months ear leaning inward?



## Daniellem1013 (Nov 13, 2015)

So I have a gsd x husky and at 7.5 months her ears were down so with the help of skin bond and some breathe right strips I got her ears to stand, but her one ear has a tendency to lean inward, sometimes more than other times, while the other one stand straight. She's now 9 months and I am just curious if you guys think her ear will straighten itself out?

she's an amazing dog, and her quirky ear fits her personality so I'm not too worried if it doesn't, just wanted to see if anyone had some opinions?

Thanks!


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

She is precious! As for her ear, I wouldn't know what to tell you. It may straighten itself out, but if it doesn't, it sure doesn't hurt her looks! Makes her unique! My mother's shepherd mix pup is a little older, her ears are stuck in the teepee position but it suits her!


----------



## 1355gsd (Dec 19, 2019)

Daniellem1013 said:


> So I have a gsd x husky and at 7.5 months her ears were down so with the help of skin bond and some breathe right strips I got her ears to stand, but her one ear has a tendency to lean inward, sometimes more than other times, while the other one stand straight. She's now 9 months and I am just curious if you guys think her ear will straighten itself out?
> 
> she's an amazing dog, and her quirky ear fits her personality so I'm not too worried if it doesn't, just wanted to see if anyone had some opinions?
> 
> ...


Did your pups eat finally straiten up?


----------



## 1355gsd (Dec 19, 2019)

1355gsd said:


> Did your pups ear finally straiten up?


----------

